# Help Please. Crusty Feet & red sore looking skin on neck



## cookiesquish (Aug 29, 2012)

I have just got outside to find one of my hens dead. I feel awful I didn't notice she was sick.

I had a close look at her and she appears to have a crusty layer on her feet. She has a white patch on her face when I looked under her feathers she has a red looking skin, like psoriasis or dermatitis or eczema. I have added photo's below.

I notice a couple of the other hens have crusty looking feet/legs & one of them has blister like growths on her feet. I can;t see any mites of parasites.

I have 2 hylines, a gold lace Wyandotte and 3 double laced Barnevelders, and a X breed bantam.
Does anyone know what this is, & how to treat it. I don't want to loose them all.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm leaving on a road trip today but I will see if I can find an answer for you. Off the top of my head, I have clue. 

I do see signs of scaly leg mites on her feet. 

Have you checked for mites? They can do a ton of damage if not kept in check.

The easiest way to deal with scaly leg mites is to use Ivermectin cattle pour on. 1/2 cc for large fowl, applied directly to the skin. Repeat in ten days to catch hatching mites.


----------

